# Netzteil riecht verbrannt



## Shooter (12. August 2010)

Moiin, 

Gestern habe ich meinen PC ins neue Gehäuse umgebaut. 
Das Gehäuse heißt Aerocool Vx-e Pro 

Gestern seit der ersten Betriebnahme stinkt es gewaltig nach verbranntem bzw nach elektronik. 

Sobald der PC in Betrieb ist, riecht es extrem.  Habe schon versucht den Geruch zu lokalisieren, aber hatte bis jetzt noch keinen so großen Erfolg. 
Ich denke aber das es vom Netzteil kommt. Oder ist so ein Geruch bei einem neuen Gehäuse normal ? Ich denke nicht oder?! 

Mein Netzteil ist von HEC HEC400TE -2WX 400W

Raucht mein Netzteil gerade ab oder was läuft hier? 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Papzt (12. August 2010)

Öhm ich würde den rechner erstmal ausmachen und die Kabel kontrollieren ob diese richtig gesteckt sind usw. Wenns nach Strom riecht ist das immer schlecht ich würde ein anderes Netzteil mal testen wenn du eins hast. und ich würds schnell machen


----------



## Shooter (12. August 2010)

Kabel etc stecken alle richtig. 
Und ein anderes Netzteil habe ich leider zurzeit nicht. 
Man bekommt wirklich Kopfschmerzen bei so einem Geruch


----------



## Psytis (12. August 2010)

bist du grad mit deinem kleinen "stinker" online??
wenn ja, solltest echt ausmachen und ein neues NT besorgen bevor noch mehr abraucht


----------



## Papzt (12. August 2010)

Achso das ist ärgerlich. naja Kopfschmerzen ist mist. aber wenn dir dein Netzteil abraucht und evtl Hardware mit in den Tod reißt wäre das auch nicht gerade schön


----------



## Erzbaron (12. August 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Kabel etc stecken alle richtig.
> Und ein anderes Netzteil habe ich leider zurzeit nicht.
> Man bekommt wirklich Kopfschmerzen bei so einem Geruch


 
Ist das Netzteil neu oder schon älter?

Ich hab grad mal kurz das Gehäuse gegoogelt und das ist ja schon ein mächtiger Plastikbomber ...

Wie rum hast du das Netzteil eingebaut?? Also Lüfter nach oben oder nach unten?


----------



## Shooter (12. August 2010)

Also ich habe es erst nach oben gebaut. 

Danach hat das Netzteil aber gerappelt. Ich denke das war der Lüfter des Netzteils. 
Dann habe ich den Lüfter nach unten gebaut und nun rappeltes nicht mehr. 

Das Netzteil ist mehr als 2 Jahre alt


----------



## Zoon (12. August 2010)

Acuh wenns ein HEC ist hat das Ding doch schon einige Jahre auf den Buckel und ist nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß von den Daten. Deswegen solltest du das NT upgraden.


----------



## Shooter (12. August 2010)

Ok wenn es daran liegt muss ich mir wohl ein neus zulegen. 
Diesmal vielleicht eins von Be quiet! (*;*) 

Damit müsste der komische Geruch dann eigendlich beseitigt sein.
Wenn dies aber nicht der fall sein sollte, liegt es am Gehäuse ? Oder kann man das ganz ausschließen.
Denke aber nicht das ein Gehäuser verbrannt nach Elektronik riecht*


----------



## poiu (12. August 2010)

@Zoon

das ist nicht korrekt, es ist nicht so alt, die Cougar Power 400W sind die gleiche BAssis und es hat auch 80+ Bronze! Compucase HEC-400TE-2WX 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

@shooter

Ich würde von einem Defekt ausgehen und wie gesagt nicht mehr benutzen!

Da das NT ein günstiges OEM ist, passiert sowas schonmal, wenigstens hat es deine Hardware nicht gekillt was bei Noname passieren kann. schau nach ob du noch Garantie hast.



> Damit müsste der komische Geruch dann eigendlich beseitigt sein.
> Wenn dies aber nicht der fall sein sollte, liegt es am Gehäuse ? Oder kann man das ganz ausschließen.
> Denke aber nicht das ein Gehäuser verbrannt nach Elektronik riecht*



Bau es aus dann riechst du ob das vom NT kommt.


----------



## Shooter (12. August 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> @Zoon
> 
> das ist nicht korrekt, es ist nicht so alt, die Cougar Power 400W sind die gleiche BAssis und es hat auch 80+ Bronze! Compucase HEC-400TE-2WX 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...



Ok danke 

Werde mir jetzt ein neues von Be quiet besorgen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2010)

Wie ist denn dein Budget?
zu empfehlen ist das Antec True Power New. 550 Watt reichen locker, kostet um 75€ und ist technisch besser als die BeQuiet.


----------



## Shooter (12. August 2010)

Der Preis würde noch im Rahmen sein! 

Danke*


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2010)

Kein Thema, wenn du mehr Geld locker machen kannst, dann ist das Enermax 87+ und das Cougar GX zu empfehlen, die kosten aber mehr als 100€.
Sind aber technisch noch mal eine andere Liga und haben Gold Zertifizierung.


----------



## Shooter (13. August 2010)

Hallo leute,

Ist zwar grad ein bischen lächerlich aber mit dem Netzteil stimmt alles!
Gestern herausgefunden dass der Geruch von einem Gummi nöppen, der unter dem Netzteil geklebt hat verursacht wurde. Somit hat sich das Problem gelöst und das Netzteil läuft auch nach 2 Jahren noch Super 

Aber danke trotzdem


----------

